# short hair vs. long hair



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*I just wanted to show the difference.

I always kept heinis hair very short. since spring I now let it grow. 

and I really do like it.
it doesn't look as neat and tidy anymore, that is the only thing that bothers me.

but the way it is now, I think suits him very well, what do you think?*


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I think he looks adorable!! I like the longer hair...


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Geez, I don't know - I'd probably go with the longer hair too, but Heini looks so cute either way!!!!


----------



## giselle79 (Aug 8, 2007)

Sorry, I'm unsure, he looks so sweet either way. But after some brain-racking I think he looks even more angelic with the longer hair :wub:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Ohhhhh I think Heini is just the cutest either way, he is adorable and long or short hair he still is adorable :wub: :wub:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I like his body short and his face long. that is always cute and no mess. :thumbsup: but he looks great either way anyway :wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm with Fay - I like the tail and face long, and body short. But Heini looks adorable either way. He's a doll.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

he looks cute either way ,but if i had to choose it would be the longer


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I love long haired breeds having long hair - that looks FABULOUS . I think you will find the longer it grows the less messy it will look . Sarah


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

mhhh...as I really like his fluffy look at the moment and I manage well with looking after him every day and keep him nice and clean and without tangling. I will just wait and see.

he is so cuddly with longer hair :wub: :wub: 

thank you

regards
schnuppe


----------



## writepudding (Jun 9, 2007)

your dog is so adorable. I'm in love :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Malsam (Sep 28, 2007)

preference? I like my dogs clean and long coated because the area I live in is humid and dogs gets skin irritation easily. I realised if I keep them short, the skin is fairly bared and when I walk them the heat from the ground tends to affect their skin.

Also cutting short always makes me think that I have a clipped bichon or any white dogs mixes hence I appreciate the white broom head better and reminds me I always have my dream breed - the maltese!


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

I think he is adorable either way!! :wub: 

I myself like dogs to have long hair, I try to keep most of mine in a full coat, I just love the long hair.


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*thank you for all your replies and lovely comments on heini.

what I noticed while reading is, that since his hair is longer he doesn't scratch himself as often anymore. it's basically gone :shocked: 
maybe it is because of changing his diet, but I think an important point, as you mentioned is, that the skin is a little bit more protected.

thank you
*


----------



## Nikol (Nov 20, 2007)

> *I just wanted to show the difference.
> 
> I always kept heinis hair very short. since spring I now let it grow.
> 
> ...


Your dog is adorable...Can u tell me how do u manage to keep his eyes that clean??? Thanx


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

> Your dog is adorable...Can u tell me how do u manage to keep his eyes that clean??? Thanx[/B]


*thank you nikol.

I clean his eyes in the morning and thats it. sometimes when his eyes tear while playing with other dogs, I put a little dot of baby powder on the wet hair, sothat no bacteria can settle there. I make sure that there are no little hairs sticking out, that could irritate his eye.
he did have tear stains for a while, but they dissapeared again.
*


----------

